

US lacks serious cyber intelligence - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/us-lacks-serious-cyber-intelligence

======
sandroyong
It's refreshing to see this acknowledgment: "the current "patch and pray"
system won't cut it in the future" It's also admirable that rules and
regulations have been outlined to achieve a 'meaningful' handle on
cybersecurity. However, policy makers are just that - policy makers - and the
rules and regulations outlined are just "bureaucratic" layers and incarnations
of security patches. They have accepted the inevitable (note, the
article/study does not mention R&D directives/initiatives to improve
cyberintelligence gathering) and have 'padded' themselves with rules to
project a perception of action to improve their stance on this front. Frankly,
putting it on paper in the hopes that it will work doesn't necessarily mean it
will work.

